# Question about Medical (previous surgery)



## Rob (20 Dec 2004)

Hey all,

This may seem like a silly question, but after reading some posts about people's experiences with the Medical Board and how picky they are about an applicant's medical history, I thought it would be worth asking, as it might save me some unnecessary grief down the road.

I had surgery to remove my appendix when I was 7 years old (13 years ago).   Even though this is relatively routine surgery and happened so many years ago, will the Medical examiner require me to get a letter from my physician stating that I would be able to fully perform all the duties required of me, etc. ?

Just wanted to know whether or not this would be an issue so that if need be, I could book an appointment as early as possible and get a letter, so that I can prevent any delays with my application.


Cheers


----------



## DMOS (21 Dec 2004)

I had a surgery on my wrist that is much less common than the removal of ones appendix, and could theoretically affect my performance more.  They didn't end up needing any extra paperwork on it in particular.  However, after having gone through every other hoop it seems relating to bouncing medical files back and forth to Borden, I would suggest getting an appointment anyway.  Ask the medical officer at the recruiting office for any other paperwork that might be relating to that.  There's one package I noticed where the doctor has to sign off on you being able to crawl 30m and a bunch of other basic stuff.  Think like a Boy Scout, and always be prepared is my suggestion.


----------



## 1feral1 (21 Dec 2004)

Thats no big deal mate, just write it down in the section required. You'll be right as rain.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## Dreadnought (21 Dec 2004)

you have to get the forms from the CFRC and then get your doctor to fill out a letter and a bunch of other stuff.  I don't know if they will need extra paper work for you but I had a mild reaction to crab meat and now I need to go see a specialist for a letter. I say if you time it right then you should book an appointment now.  But that would be tough to do because Borden isn't very consistent in returning medicals on time.


----------



## bob the piper (21 Dec 2004)

What if you have had a torn MCL and haven't had surgery, would the doctor still need to sign off? Would I even be allowed in, since my knees are in pretty bad shape? I'm going to physio and have to wear a knee brace for physical activity but I hope to be well enough soon to not need it.


----------



## kincanucks (21 Dec 2004)

_What if you have had a torn MCL and haven't had surgery, would the doctor still need to sign off? Would I even be allowed in, since my knees are in pretty bad shape? I'm going to physio and have to wear a knee brace for physical activity but I hope to be well enough soon to not need it._

It is hard to tell when people are asking a serious question or just being dumb.

Lets see you know the military is very physical and you must meet some very strict medical and physical standards to get in the military.  So what do you think your chances are?


----------



## combat_medic (22 Dec 2004)

Dreadnought: an allergy to certain kinds of shellfish could also indiate an allergy to iodine... so it's something that could cause concern if you need innoculations or surgery.

Any previous medical history needs to be disclosed. The severity of the condition, the date of the surgery, the recovery time, and everything else can make a big difference. Something like having tonsils or an appendix removed 10 years back would hardly raise any flags (assuming the procesure went smoothly and there were no adverse affects), but something like knee surgery for a torn ACL would definitely be cause for concern, especially for entry into something like the combat arms.

The best advice for this, as for anything (which I've mentioned numerous times already), is to be prepared. Get all the documentation you can get your hands on, have contact information for your family doctor, the surgeon who operated on you, your optometrist, oncologist, psychiatrist, physiotherapist, or anyone else who you feel could clarify your medical status, whatever that status may be. Heck, I was hospitalized for having the measles at the age of 3, and the doctor still wanted to know details. Just be as prepared as you can.


----------



## Rob (23 Dec 2004)

Thanks for the responses and advice everyone


Cheers


----------

